# GoPro HD Hero 2 video settings?



## Backcountry

For all you guys that have GoPro HD Hero 2 (Outdoor Edition) what is your prefered camera/video settings? Just like how there's settings options for like 720p, 960p, 1080, etc., what do you guys use? Does it even matter? And slow motion is cool but since I don't do any thing remotley slow motion worthy, like tricks, the my top priority is quality. I have one because in the summer I mountain bike and Bmx and the GoPro is cool for that so don't think that I'm dumb that I bought a GoPro when I just started snowboarding. I actually got it like 366 days ago :yahoo: so yeah. Thanks!


----------



## scrill

snowboarding I use 720p/60fps


----------



## Backcountry

scrill said:


> snowboarding I use 720p/60fps


Ok, I'll probably just expiriment around and i'll be sure to use those settings!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tsukasa

i use 720 by 60fps


----------



## AIRider

720/60 is best


----------



## SnowGlider

what about edit software, should i buy a program or are there some free ones to mess around with first


----------



## jml22

adobe premier for pc
final cut pro for mac
Both can be procured for free.

Also i suggest buying extra batteries. Especialy if oyu have the wifi on


----------



## SnowGlider

cool thanks, i kinda wanna learn to slow up some vids and also is taking a screen shot from a vid possible or should i be tacking photos ( 10 in 1 sec type stuff), been snowboarding for 3 years and just got my gopro, havnt used it for snowboarding yet. trying to get some info before i hit the slopes next weekend


----------



## mike2112

Most editing programs allow you to take screenshots from a video. I don't really use the multi-photo feature when I'm boarding.

I use 960, 48fps but I might change it up and see how they turn out.
For reference http://youtu.be/lzPu3N1uE0M


----------

